# Skins Pros and cons



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I am just now looking into accessories.  I had been told that the skins were a bad idea because the white was designed to be invisible.  They look so pretty though.  What has been your reading experience and does it actually protect the kindle more?


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Marguerite said:


> I am just now looking into accessories. I had been told that the skins were a bad idea because the white was designed to be invisible. They look so pretty though. What has been your reading experience and does it actually protect the kindle more?


I've got Flower Burst Blue on K1 and Olga on K2 (both from Decalgirl) and I don't "see" them at all when I read. They jazz up the K a bit and more importantly to me, it protects it from little nicks, scratches, etc.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

The skins are not a problem whatsoever. I feel they do protect the Kindle from scratches and scuffs.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I didn't want a skin for my Kindle.  Then saw all the neat photos and decided it would be fun to coordinate.  I like the skins and feel they do provide protection for my Kindle -- plus they are fun!


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

The cons for me are that about 90% of them are very tacky and cheap looking.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Pros: They Look Pretty

Cons: No real protection that I can tell- maybe against scratches?
Hard to align _just right_- as in you will notice areas where it's not even......if your a perfectionist [I kinda am] this may bother you......I know it's driving me crazy to look at my Kindle and see more white in the lower left corner than I do in the right corner!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

jeremy81 said:


> The cons for me are that about 90% of them are very tacky and cheap looking.


Kind of a personsal preference item. People have to decide for themselves if it is their thing. But as far as the skin being distracting, I have not found it to be.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes, they protect against scratches--but that's really only an issue if you either plan to eventually go back to a naked kindle or plan to resell at some point.  Since I plan to use the K2 until it dies, it's not that big a deal.

Tacky & cheap is in the eye of the beholder.  I've had several people ask if the "patterned" kindle was a limited edition, because they'd never seen one & liked it a lot better than the plain white.  Sure, there are plenty of decals out there I wouldn't touch with a 20 foot pole, but obviously they appeal to others or they wouldn't sell.  The good news is that there's something for everyone--including not using a skin at all!  

As for the white, the designers may **think** it's invisible; I personally found the contrast between the bright white and the grey of the screen horribly distracting.  I deliberately chose a darker abstract skin (Garden at Giverny), and I find it a lot more restful than the white.  It really does fade into the background in a way that the original white did not.

Disadvantages:  Fingerprints show MORE to me against the dark skin, though they wipe off easily with a microfiber cloth.  The glossy finish is more reflective than the original matte white; glare can be an issue for some people (others don't notice it).  And yes, perfectionists will have fits trying to align all the pieces of a skin absolutely correctly.  LOL


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

Ditto on the darker skin making for more comfortable reading yet also showing fingerprints more.  Also worth noting is that the busier patterns hide fingerprints better.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

jeremy81 said:


> The cons for me are that about 90% of them are very tacky and cheap looking.


I agree that there are lots of skins at DecalGirl that I don't care for (not sure I'd go all the way to 90%) but the ones I have, I really like and I really like they way they give my Kindle a personalized, finished look.

The advantage of having a smaller group that I like is that I am not tempted to spend a fortune buying them and changing them all the time.

I had my K1 for 6 months before I got a skin (didn't see the point) but now that I am used to them, I think a plain Kindle looks "bare" and needs to be dressed up. LOL.

L


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Marguerite said:


> I am just now looking into accessories. I had been told that the skins were a bad idea because the white was designed to be invisible. They look so pretty though. What has been your reading experience and does it actually protect the kindle more?


I showed my K2 to my friend (that gave it to me for Xmas) with my skin she went and ordered a skin within 24 hours of seeing mine. Her 1 year old K1 already had some wear marks and scuffs on the white plastic case. She used the original case and then the M-edge I bought her as a gift.

None-the-less her K1, which is used a lot and does travel around with her showed "wear and tear" within a year. She is getting a skin to hide that wear and to give her a replaceable surface that will help not getting further wear on he K1.

My K2 skin is on pretty darn close to perfectly.

On the fronmt I used the buttons and then the inner egde of plastic on the screen as my guides for placement.
On the back I started at the speaker end using the speakers themselves to line up "equaly" and then outter edges as well. There is enough placement and replacement allowed to get the fit just right.

I will replace my skin when it show wear "marks" or occasionally if I want a change. I figure once, maybe twice a year.
My K2 is in PERFECT condition nearly always being in a skin and a good case.

I have little issue with fingerprints.

Even as a guy there are certainly at least a couple dozen decal girls skins I would use

Eric


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I agree that there are lots of skins at DecalGirl that I don't care for (not sure I'd go all the way to 90%) but the ones I have, I really like and I really like they way they give my Kindle a personalized, finished look.
> 
> The advantage of having a smaller group that I like is that I am not tempted to spend a fortune buying them and changing them all the time.
> 
> ...


Even if you did go to 90% you don't like (K2 in my example) that would still leave you with more than 15 to choose from that you do like.

It is not mandatory to use skins... if people don't like the idea they shouldn't use them. Simple premise, heh?

Eric


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I got a skin because I too found the white bezel distracting. I think black would have been more "invisible." So I bought a very dark, abstract skin that's isn't busy at all. I found I was much more able to focus on the screen.

As well, I don't worry about little dings and it getting dirty from handling over time.

I'm very happy I "skinned" mine.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

akjak said:


> I got a skin because I too found the white bezel distracting. I think black would have been more "invisible." So I bought a very dark, abstract skin that's isn't busy at all. I found I was much more able to focus on the screen.
> 
> As well, I don't worry about little dings and it getting dirty from handling over time.
> 
> I'm very happy I "skinned" mine.


I think I remember they had a pure black skin!

EL


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

Throw the kindle at you. said:


> Even if you did go to 90% you don't like (K2 in my example) that would still leave you with more than 15 to choose from that you do like.
> 
> It is not mandatory to use skins... if people don't like the idea they shouldn't use them. Simple premise, heh?
> 
> Eric


I admit there are a few I do like. I've considered getting matching skins for my iPhone, MacBook and Kindle 2. I kind of decided against getting one for the Mac. I think it would just look like a Dell if I did that. I might change my mind if they didn't cover the Apple logo. I guess most of them are too girly looking for me. It's like flowery/garish color overload for the most part.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I finally decided to put a skin onto my K2 hoping to protect it a bit more.  Since swapping from the KK to the K2 I always read without a case, and I was worried about dings and scratches.

I ordered the Stand Alone (dark blue with the tree) and was a bit worried about the dark color distracting me, but it never bothered me at all.  What I found odd was the "slick" texture of the skin.  When I first installed it I was afraid I wouldn't like it, but it actually only took me a couple of days and now I love the cool, slick feel of the K2 in my hands.

While I won't say they're simple to install (I too am a perfectionist), it really only takes a bit of patience to get the skin on nice and straight.

And with so many choices, anyone should be able to find at least 2 or 3 to choose from  .


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

jeremy81 said:


> I admit there are a few I do like. I've considered getting matching skins for my iPhone, MacBook and Kindle 2. I kind of decided against getting one for the Mac. I think it would just look like a Dell if I did that. I might change my mind if they didn't cover the Apple logo. I guess most of them are too girly looking for me. It's like flowery/garish color overload for the most part.


I don't do matching skins and I have them on ipod 5g, itouch and K2.
Nothing girlie about fine art, even if the are flowers or sky or landscapes.

EL


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My husband thinks the skins are totally ridiculous and can't understand why I like them. 

On the other hand, this is the same man who, when we buy a new car, demands that the dealer not put a sticker on the back saying where the car was purchased. "I don't need to be a rolling advertisement for their dealership," he always says. One time, when they did put the sticker on, he went back and demanded they remove it.

When I sweetly pointed out that his computer is a 24/7 advertisement for its maker (Toshiba) and that he could cover that up with a skin, he had a whole different reaction to why you might want a skin.

He still hasn't asked me to buy him one, but I know he is thinking about it.

L


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I actually agree with him on the dealer sticker issue... There are companies I don't mind them getting "free" advertising from me (like Apple), but car dealerships suck for the most part. I'm already advertising the make and model of the car, do I have to advertise where I bought it as well? Ugh.


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

I agree on the car sticker matter.  I always replace the dealer's license plate frame with my own.

As for skins, I'm puzzled as to why there aren't skins for sports teams.  Seems like an entire market they're neglecting.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I love my skin. Got it mainly for aestetics, but it came in handy a couple months ago. My bro dropped my kindle the day I got it and it created a crack in a corner. The crack got worse and I didn't know. After new years I noticed that the skin was helping it hold that bit of plastic in the corner to the rest of the kindle..so I didn't lose that corner.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Both DecalGirl and 3acp have some great designs.

Even though the K2 is sleek and sexy, I also thought it was a bit cold and sterile.  I skinned both my K1 and K2.  I loved how it warmed up the cold electronic device and gave it a little personality.  I hated the idea of it (especially the buttons) getting dirty so the skin took care of that too.  I don't want the skin to be distracting so I don't get real bright, colorful ones.

Car dealer sticker - I've actually told a dealer that if he put a sticker on my car I wouldn't buy it from him.  I'm not going to spend many thousands of dollars on a car and have them put an ugly sticker on it.

Sports Teams - I bet that would cost them a ton of money for the license if they showed actual teams.  But you would think they could have more sports themes.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Trekker said:


> I think it's a licensing issue. I saw one site that had advertised Pittsburgh Steeler skins and then when you clicked on it, it said it wasn't available due to some type of licensing thing.


Skinit allows them to be used for ipod and laptop skins, but I'm not sure if you can use it to make others. I did have a Steelers skin from them for my ipod video. I liked it, but it was a bit thicker than the DecalGirl skin.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I did not like the feel. It came off clean and no harm done. K2 is a bit colder but the Oberon Cover will fix that.
Sylvia


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you all for your feedback.  You have all convinced me that I should just try one and see how that goes.  I have asked for an Oberon cover for Mother's Day so I might have to get another coordinating color if I like it.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Throw the kindle at you. said:


> I think I remember they had a pure black skin!
> 
> EL


Sorry to go off topic for a sec, but Eric - I LOVE your new avatar!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I adore my skin.  I love that I can totally chage the entire look of my Kindle 1 (or iPhone or Dell) for very little money. When the K2 wave hit, I was resisting it but having problems since I do like the sleeker look of the new K2.  What did I do?  Get a new skin for K1....totally happy now!  (Lily skin from DecalGirl)  And it only set me back less than $20 rather than the $359 pricetag of the K2!!!


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

OK - I jumped in and got a skin for my Kindle2. I went the custom route and did a Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy version. I like it although I know some people may not. Hey, I'm a geek!

Will post pics once I get it, but here is the design. I went with SkinIt.com. Great design tool - very easy to use.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks fantastic, don't forget pictures when it gets here! (And your Towel!!)


----------



## SimonStern2 (Feb 26, 2009)

I went with a skin from DecalGirl. I don't feel that the busyness of the pattern distracts me while reading, but I think it might draw more attention in public. I am considering a more subtle skin to replace it, but I am in no rush. Overall I do really like it.



















I might have to play around with the custom skin site. I feel the designs at decalgirl are more "feminine." I would like some more masculine themes. Even the 3acp site, some of the designs that seem like they should be more masculine aren't. For example, they have quite a few images with skulls incorporated, but most of those also include "angel wings" and/or hearts. They do have some designs that I like though.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

wilsondm2 said:


> OK - I jumped in and got a skin for my Kindle2. I went the custom route and did a Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy version. I like it although I know some people may not. Hey, I'm a geek!
> 
> Will post pics once I get it, but here is the design. I went with SkinIt.com. Great design tool - very easy to use.


LOVE IT!!!!! Can't wait to see the final result when it arrives!


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

ConnieK said:


> Sorry to go off topic for a sec, but Eric - I LOVE your new avatar!


I appreciate that Connie!

It is what I wish I could be.

Just a butt sitting,
happy elephant,
playing in the water.

PURE JOY!

Eric


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

wilsondm2 said:


> OK - I jumped in and got a skin for my Kindle2. I went the custom route and did a Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy version. I like it although I know some people may not. Hey, I'm a geek!
> 
> Will post pics once I get it, but here is the design. I went with SkinIt.com. Great design tool - very easy to use.


Although it _does_ leave the buttons unskinned, which is an esthetic drawback in my view; I fiddled with the design tool, and I agree that it's very easy to use. But I'm going to hold out until I see what decalgirl offers in the way of custom skin orders before I go with one; the unskinned buttons cut into the appearance too much for my taste.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

My skin shoudl arrive this week and what tipped me over to buying one was not just the "dressing up" of my Kindle but with my KK I found that the white plastic would start to look a bit dingy since I took it everyplace with me. The matte finish of my K2 seems to collect more dust not to mention the other environmental stuff it collects as I run around with it. I found that the white was just not the best match. So I look foward to getting my new skin


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

In addition to all the great qualities listed above, I find that a skin helps improve my grip over a naked Kindle.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Throw the kindle at you. said:


> Even if you did go to 90% you don't like (K2 in my example) that would still leave you with more than 15 to choose from that you do like.
> 
> It is not mandatory to use skins... if people don't like the idea they shouldn't use them. Simple premise, heh?
> 
> Eric


And then there's the other 200+ skins at 3acp.com


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

jeremy81 said:


> I admit there are a few I do like. I've considered getting matching skins for my iPhone, MacBook and Kindle 2. I kind of decided against getting one for the Mac. I think it would just look like a Dell if I did that. I might change my mind if they didn't cover the Apple logo. I guess most of them are too girly looking for me. It's like flowery/garish color overload for the most part.


Have you looked at the 3acp skins - they have a lot of the more "masculine" skins - not so many flowers.


----------

